# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  ФБР не смогло взломать зашифрованный диск (сдались через год брутфорса)

## SDA

Бразильский банкир Даниель Дантас (Daniel Dantas) был арестован в Рио-де-Жанейро в июле 2008 года по подозрению в финансовых мошенничествах. Полиция немедленно провела обыск в его квартире и изъяла пять жёстких дисков с зашифрованной информацией. Местные специалисты из Национального института криминологии (National Institute of Criminology, INC) использовали брутфорс в течение пяти месяцев, но так и не смогли подобрать пароль. В начале 2009 года они обратились за помощью в ФБР.

И вот сейчас стало известно, что ФБР в апреле 2010 года вернуло диски назад.

Как сообщается, для криптозащиты дисков использовалось две программы: одна из них — бесплатная Truecrypt, вторая неизвестна. Шифр 256-битный AES. По данным отчёта ФБР, американцы использовали тот же метод, что и INC: подбор пароля по словарю. В ФБР брутфорс продолжался более года, но тоже с нулевым результатом. 

http://g1.globo.com/English/noticia/...el-dantas.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Я так понял, что запаролив винраром архив можно не бояться, что его кто-то вскроет? Естественно, если пароль стойкий.
Просто часто новости появляются, о взломе 512 битного и даже 1024 битного шифрования

----------


## NickGolovko

Видимо, в ФБР никто никогда не изучал криптографию. 

Если длина ключа составляет 256 бит, то в случае алгоритма типа AES существует 2^256 возможных ключей. Предположив для простоты, что перебирается миллион ключей в секунду, и проведя необходимые вычисления, мы получим результат: для перебора всех этих ключей потребуется примерно 3,78 * 10^63 лет. Для сравнения: по последним оценкам, время жизни Вселенной - около 2 * 10^10 лет.

----------


## rdog

NickGolovko-у меня к вам просьба.Пожалуйста в 2-3 доступных  для планктона словах  о 256 бит и ответ на вопр от craftix (винрар архив).ВАЖЕН ВАШ ОТВЕТ КАК
NickGolovko  
Project coordinator-http://virusinfo.info/.
зы.требуется для физического (тыканье носом в ответ)  воспитания планктона .

----------


## NickGolovko

Небольшая лекция.

Если пояснять наиболее примитивно, то в процессе криптографической защиты исходный текст всегда шифруется по определенному принципу. Таких принципов, или алгоритмов, довольно много. Например, довольно распространен алгоритм RSA; приведем упрощенный пример его использования.

У нас есть слово, допустим - "информация", и есть таблица с кодами, которые соответствуют каждой букве. Букве И, скажем, соответствует код 18, а букве Н - 23. Если записать такими кодами наше слово, получится набор чисел:

18, 23, 30, 24, 26, 22, 10, 32, 18, 41.

Теперь этот набор чисел требуется зашифровать. Для этого нужны открытый ключ (пусть он будет равен 11) и так называемый "модуль", который в нашем примере будет равен 217. Обратите внимание: 11 - это не пароль, а именно ключ шифрования. Каждое из чисел возводится в степень, которая равна значению открытого ключа, и делится с остатком, который равен "модулю"; в итоге всех вычислений получается новый набор чисел:

121, 116, 123, 166, 192, 141, 19, 156, 121, 174

Это уже зашифрованный текст, из которого нельзя ничего извлечь. Он не содержит никакой полезной информации. Чтобы текст вновь стал осмысленным, его нужно расшифровать. Для расшифровки нужно знать другой ключ - секретный. Только с помощью секретного ключа можно сделать обратные вычисления; никакое другое число требуемого эффекта не даст. Секретный ключ связан с открытым, но его значение зависит еще и от "модуля", или, если быть совсем точным, от того, посредством перемножения каких множителей этот "модуль" получен, поэтому, зная открытый ключ, вычислить секретный ключ нельзя. В нашем примере секретный ключ равен 131. 

Теперь мы каждое из чисел шифртекста возводим в степень, которая равна значению секретного ключа, и снова делим с остатком, равным "модулю". В итоге получается исходная последовательность:

18, 23, 30, 24, 26, 22, 10, 32, 18, 41.

Остается подобрать буквы к этим кодам.

*Что из всего этого следует?*

Мы с вами только что наблюдали за процессом шифрования, в котором используется очень короткий ключ. Его длина составила всего 8 бит - именно столько требуется минимальных единиц информации, чтобы записать десятичное число 131. При такой длине возможны лишь 256 различных ключей. Но даже при столь примитивном шифровании очевидно: расшифровать текст можно только тогда, когда знаешь секретный ключ. Вычислить ключ нельзя. Единственный вариант - это попытка найти этот ключ, последовательно пытаясь расшифровать текст с каждой отдельной ключевой комбинацией: 0000000, 00000001, 00000010 и так далее, до 11111111. 

Но современные системы шифрования используют вовсе не 8-битные, а гораздо более длинные - 128, 256, 512, 1024-битные ключи. Если длина ключа - 256 бит, то общее количество возможных комбинаций будет выражаться числом *с семьюдесятью двумя нулями*. Чтобы перебрать все возможные ключи из такого количества комбинаций, даже самому производительному и скоростному компьютеру потребуется гораздо больше времени, чем существует наша Вселенная. Счет здесь  идет даже не на миллиарды лет, а на гораздо большие временные промежутки. Проще говоря, подобрать ключ к такому шифру *невозможно*. На это просто не хватит времени.

Но ключ в 128 или уж, тем более, в 256 минимальных единиц информации совершенно невозможно и запомнить. Чтобы упростить пользователю задачу, современные средства шифрования применяют пароли. Пароль, введенный пользователем, посредством определенных математических вычислений преобразуется в ключ необходимой длины. Однако это и упрощает задачу взломщика: не обязательно подбирать ключ, достаточно подобрать пароль. И если пароль несложен, то задача может оказаться вполне решаемой. Поэтому, создавая, к примеру, зашифрованные архивы с помощью WinZip или WinRAR (оба архиватора позволяют шифровать данные с помощью алгоритма AES с длиной ключа 128 или 256 бит), нужно задавать длинные бессмысленные сочетания символов, включающие буквы в разных регистрах, знаки препинания и цифры.

----------


## rdog

NickGolovko-Grand Mersi

----------


## pig

> В нашем примере секретный ключ равен 131.


Таки восьмибитные ключи использовались в примере.

----------


## NickGolovko

Недоглядел, однако. Спасибо.

----------

